
Show HN: React Studio Public Beta 2 - pavlov
https://hackernoon.com/react-studio-public-beta-2-1ec0eb8076f4#.n6iogynmi
======
pavlov
Hi all!

React Studio is a Mac GUI app that outputs complete React+Webpack projects
using Facebook's "create-react-app" toolchain.

I wrote much of the code for the design UI and the React codegen. This project
is finally getting to a point where it's useful, so I wanted to share it with
you.

The linked post explains some of the latest work in React Studio, with live
examples that you can play with in the app itself.

You can download the beta app from:
[https://reactstudio.com](https://reactstudio.com)

Here's a small PDF that explains some of the thinking behind the product, and
why it's not "yet another Dreamweaver":
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/sc.neonto.com/React+Studio+presenta...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/sc.neonto.com/React+Studio+presentation+2016-11.pdf)

